# GTX 1060 (6GB) or GTX 1070 for 1440p?



## tabascosauz (Sep 8, 2016)

As the title suggests, it's a tossup between the two for me atm. I play a wide range of games (Project Reality, SC2 LotV, Borderlands 2, GTA V, Payday 2, hopefully Squad later), not very seriously, but I'd still like to keep them on respectable video settings @ native res for my U2515H. GTA V for example, 1070 maxes it out and manages 60-65 fps and the 1060 is riding below the 60 mark, but if I only have to dial back a few visually insignificant but greatly performance-significant settings, then that's a win for the 1060.

EVGA only. No other brands considered. The two cards in particular are the SC Gaming variants (proper finned heatsink on the GTX 1060, backplate + not-FTW cooler + single 8-pin for the 1070). No OC, boost handles all.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 8, 2016)

get the best card you can afford.   you save $100 bux now and wind up upgrading it 6mo-1yr earlier.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 8, 2016)

I'd say go for the 1070 since you want to play on 1440p, it's a easy decision - the 1060 simply isn't enough for 1440, at least not on the long run.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 8, 2016)

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6173-KR

That is the one I would go given your choices.  I don't think any of the cards you mentioned have backplate.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2016)

1070


----------



## Jeffredo (Sep 8, 2016)

Was in the same quandary and just pulled the trigger today on a Gigabyte GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC.  Went with the 1070 for longevity vs the 1060.  As someone said, pay the extra now or pay in a couple years.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 8, 2016)

slozomby said:


> get the best card you can afford.   you save $100 bux now and wind up upgrading it 6mo-1yr earlier.



Yeah, that's the thought that popped into my head today... I've always settled for less then upgraded more often; I think it's time I pooled my money into something higher end and left it at that for a few years.



Kanan said:


> I'd say go for the 1070 since you want to play on 1440p, it's a easy decision - the 1060 simply isn't enough for 1440, at least not on the long run.



I wasn't very sure of how the GTX 1060 did at 1440p across various games, but now I feel that it definitely won't be enough to keep gaming comfortably at 1440p. 1070 it is. If the 1060 was close enough to "good enough" @ 1440p I might have considered it.



hertz9753 said:


> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6173-KR
> 
> That is the one I would go given your choices.  I don't think any of the cards you mentioned have backplate.



The 1070 I was looking at happened to be that exact one, and I thought it was interesting cause of the backplate and relatively compact cooler that didn't extend far beyond the PCIe slot cover.



Jeffredo said:


> Was in the same quandary and just pulled the trigger today on a Gigabyte GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC.  Went with the 1070 for longevity vs the 1060.  As someone said, pay the extra now or pay in a couple years.



Thanks for th eidea but no can do. The mini ITX 1070's height is ridiculous and disqualifies it from fitting in any decently compact Silverstone sugo case because right above the card is a part of the steel frame. Will go with EVGA though for their better fans and better support down the road, as well as the backplate.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't have much experience with EVGA cards but I know do that even without a backplate the ACX cards have a mid plate on top of the PCB that is used as heat spreader and keeps the card from flexing.

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=/160908/evga.jpg

I used to have over 30 cards listed but I deleted some.  I'm not a fanboy and I don't like EVGA GPU's...  I also forgot how to post images.  I thought that would come through if I used the image
thing but it didn't.  Oh well.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2016)

If you can afford it, definitely 1070


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 8, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> If you can afford it, definitely 1070



Could you fix my image in the post above yours and tell me what I did wrong or do I have to put GTX 480 cards in your rigs when you're not looking..


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> If you can afford it, definitely 1070



I can second this, bcs I use my GTX 1070 for 1440p gaming.



hertz9753 said:


> Could you fix my image in the post above yours and tell me what I did wrong or do I have to put GTX 480 cards in your rigs when you're not looking..



use the edit button to the left under ur signature and insert: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





without space


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 8, 2016)

So it's insert the image upload?  I have to practice.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 8, 2016)

GTX1070 or GTX1080 (if you want ultra and all eye-candy in every game) for 1440p.

GTX1060 is a nice 1080p card.


----------



## Nergal (Sep 8, 2016)

*1070 for 1440p!*

you will be disappointed in the near future with the 1060 if you use 1440p

If you want a middle-road, go for the Rx480 8GB; it will last better than the 1060 on 1440p (yes it will!)

=> But my advise is to go for the 1070, period


----------

